# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  xeforapid πειτε μου.

## sunset

γεια σας.προχτες ειχα πονους περιοδου πολυ εντονους,ταση για λιποθυμια,διαροοια και δεν σηκωθηκα απο το κρεβατι μια μερα, με λιγα λογια.αυτο συμβαινει εδω και 3 μηνες.πηρα τηλ την γυναικολογο μου και μου προτεινε τια xeforapid.ειδα και στο νετ αλλα και στο φυλλαδιο οτι -αν και δεν με νοιαζει- εχει παρενεργειες οσον αφορα την γονιμοτητα αλλα κατι με καρδια τελοσπαντων αρα θα ναι βαρυ φαρμακο? και φοβηθηκα γιατι παιρνω λεξοτανιλ και ρωτησα γιατρο και μου πε λογικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,,αλλα εμενα μου κολλησε και λεω να την βγαζω με παναντολ αντι για ντεπον να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## γιώτα2

ολα αυτα θελουν γερο στομαχι.εγω που το εχω παρει δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## elen d

Το παιρνω πολυ καιρο για περιοδο και ορθοπεδικα. 2 την ημερα το πολυ αλλα να εισαι φαγωμενη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ουτε με τα λεξονατιλ ουτε με την καρδια επαιρνε και ο πατερας και ειχε καρδιακα προβληματα αλλα 2 την ημερα του το επετρεπαν οι γιατροι.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω τι φαρμακο ειναι αυτο, αλλα αν εχεις πονους τοσο δυνατους και πριν δεν ειχες , πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανεις γυναικολογικη εξεταση. δεν στο ειπε αυτο ο γιατρος σου? ετσι, τηλεφωνικα σου εδωσε φαρμακο????

----------


## sunset

ειχα παει μεσα σεπτεμβρη για την σειρα γυναικολογικων εξετασεων που κανω καθε 8 μηνες κιολας αλλα βρεθηκαν ολα οκ.γενικα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα να πω την αληθεια με πονους καθως οπως μου πε εχω ενα ισως συχνο φαινομενο, η μητρα μου να χει στραβη θεση.
και οτι αυτο φτιαχνει με την γεννα.
τηλεφωνικα μου το δωσε ναι γιαιτ ειχε τυχει να ξαναπαω και πιο νωρις σητν γιατρο τον οκτωβρη για κατι αλλο που ηθελε να δει

----------


## elen d

Και εγω εχω τρελλους πονους περιοδου και δεν με πιανει κανενα φαρμακο, δεν εισαι η μονη, πολυς κοσμος ειναι εστι, αλλα πρεπει να κανεις εσωτερικο υπερυχο, αν εκανες και βγηκαν ολα οκ και απλως το θεμα ειναι μονο η θεση της μητρας ( και η δικια μου στραβη ειναι , γιαυτο ποναω) τοτε μπορω να σου αλλους τροπους περα απο φαρμακα που ηρεμουν τους πονους. αν εχεις βγαλει τη σκωληκοειδίτη μπορεισ να βαζεις θερμοφορα στην κοιλια αλλιως αν οχι μπορεις να την βαζεισ στους μοιρους οχι πανω στα γεννητικα οργανα στη μεση των μοιρων η στην μεση αου απο πισω ανακουφιζει αρκετα, επισης τσαι με κονιακ η μια δυο γουλιες κονιακ, περπατημα γυμναστικη. 
Περα απο αυτα εγω ειχα γυρισει 9 γυναικολογους μεχρι να καταλαβω ακριβως τι συμβαινει και μου ειχαν πει ολοι αν ειναι να παιρνω φαρμακα να κανω δοκιμη, α) τρεις μερες πριν την περιοδο καθε 8 ωρες Depon και οταν ερθει μονο οταν δεν αντεχεις τον πονο. αλλιως Depon μαζι με Buscopan οταν πονας οχι συνεχως, αν δεν σε πιανει ουτε αυτο, τοτε παρε ta xefo rapid οχι τα δυνατα των 8mg αλλα παντα φαγωμενη και στην χειροτερη καθε 8 ωρες καλυτερα μεχρι 2. Εγω εφτασα σε σημειο να εχω πια συνηθισει τα παντα και επαιρνα Lonarid υποθετα και στο τελος κατεληξα σε αντισυλληπτικα. αλλα δεν σου το προτεινω.

----------


## sunset

γυρισα απο τον γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι εχω κολιτιδα απο αγχος φυσικα και η μανα μου μου λεγε να ψαξω για δισκοιλιοτητα η σκωληδητιδα!
ειχα κουλα συμπτβματα και ενοχλητικα .αν θυμαμαι Librax Μ δωσε.

----------

